# SAS potluck



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

So, what are you bringing?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've got the mac 'n cheese covered.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got the stripper covered. Well, the female one anyway.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I think she brings her own ice for her lil routine. Oh you mean for the rest of us?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Help yourselves.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'l bing the kegs and liquor!! Who's up for a keg stand??!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ space saving design, nice! Keeps us from trampling on all that lovely weed. Has 'lovely' ever been used to describe weed before? Sounds weird.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I've got the stripper covered. Well, the female one anyway.


um..why would you cover the stripper?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

epril said:


> mind_games said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the stripper covered. Well, the female one anyway.
> ...


I didn't want to ruin the surprise? :stu :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Cincinnati chili and cheese dip.

Cream cheese, Cincinnati chili, and sharp cheddar cheese - baked together and served with tortilla chips.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I didn't want to ruin the surprise? :stu :b




I'll bring the nachos and cheese!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

brownies!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> brownies!


yeah!...ill bring the milk


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Corn chips with freshly made guacamole and salsa, and red sangria.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Nothing. I sneak in discreetly and disguise the fact I am freeloading.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

@anymouse: ohmygoodness that's adorable!

I will bring... scones.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

game 7 said:


> help yourselves.


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Potlucks make me nervous. What if no one eats what I bring? What do I bring? I'm not going to cook anything so it's something from a supermarket or a cake, but somehow that sounds lame.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

@anymouse: I wish I had the skills to make food like that. I found a heap of Pokemon lunchboxes the other day too. c:

@Game 7: What is that?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Masssssive pile of weed lol.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

@Ospi: Oh LOL. Hm... that would be one interesting house fire.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Passengers of a passing plane would put a new meaning to the term "flying high" lol.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Spagetti Bolognese and cookies!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

anymouse said:


>





anymouse said:


> ^ yay!


dat's sum sexy lunchboxes 

I'll bring the fruitcake!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Potlucks make me nervous. What if no one eats what I bring? What do I bring? I'm not going to cook anything so it's something from a supermarket or a cake, but somehow that sounds lame.


You're bringing a stripper and worried if anyones going to eat what you bring?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm


I know, eh? That's one mighty fine lookin' fireplace.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm bringing ice cream cone cupcakes for desert


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Help yourselves.


HA!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

In response to Anymouse  No, I guess it didn't offend.

We need some


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

And of course:










and










:yay :yay


----------



## organicwildroot (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess I'll bring the xanax and some tents for us to hide in from eachother.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nanaimo bars:


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I was thinking fruit pizza, but since most people are bringing desserts I'm bringing spinach and feta puff pastries...










MMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Are those from the same book? I think I've seen it before. I forget what it's called.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, that's it!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

peachclouds said:


>


Hey, I just bought one of these a little while ago


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*Wow. It's going to be one hell of a party. 
**
I can't wait to get my hands on this stuff. It's all I'll need* 


Game 7 said:


> Help yourselves.





JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


>


*And yeah, I'm thinking of hauling this to the party myself ...









*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My SA


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll bring the tunes(Dance mix tapes '90,91,92,93,94,95 & '96):b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> then i'll bring the vinyl of dance from the 80's that my brother let me have. you can have em, they're not welcome in this home anymore! hehe
> hope you like new order remixes, and very flamboyant erasure 12"s galore!!


They' shell 'em on eBay.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

introvert33 said:


> Hey, I just bought one of these a little while ago


haha, that rules! I want one. Dear santa...


----------

